# Monthly income supporting family - all?



## bobsupp (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Your help so far has got us to about a week away from completing this application. Thank you.

Now we have only a few questions left. My current hurdle is understanding the sections on the online application regarding splitting the income and deciding how much is for certain aspects of life.

Let's just say, to make it simple, that my wife and I earn $4000/month with approximately another $1000 of other income. 

We pay rent of, say, $2000. We have typical bills, nothing out of the ordinary.

So, when I read in _question 75_ :*How much of your monthly income is used to support your family members and other dependants?* Is there any reason to believe that the answer is not *all of it*?

Some money is spent on rent - and we all live here.
Some money is spent on food - and we all eat.
Some money is spent on bills - and we all bathe, use lights and like to be warm.
Some money might be spent on going to the movies, but we are all benefitting from it.

So long as I'm not secretly paying large sums of money to organised crime - that doesn't help our family - isn't my answer *all of the money we get is for us.* What sort of [typical] things might not be for the _family members and other dependants_?


On _question 76_, what things constitute *"Living Costs"*?
Rent, bills, food, etc? But not movies and vacations, right?​

The same questions are repeated in the sponsor's section which is _questions 168 and 169_ for me.


Finally, for _questions 72 and 164_, is each question asking about an individual's income, so the applicant should not include the spousal sponsor's income as the answer to _question 72_ and vice versa for _question 164_?​
Thanks again for all the help so far and in anticipation of your help with the above.


...and for the sake of clarity we DON'T contribute to organised crime in any conscious way.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

I have all the same questions - thanks for posting this. Hopefully someone can give us some clarity...


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

bobsupp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Your help so far has got us to about a week away from completing this application. Thank you.
> 
> ...



How I understand, you do not have to split the expenses individually i.e. just mention an approx. cost of expenses per month. 



bobsupp said:


> The same questions are repeated in the sponsor's section which is _questions 168 and 169_ for me..



It depends on whether your UK spouse is coming along with you to the UK OR lives in the UK. If they are coming along then clearly mention this total expenses is for you together jointly as you live together. I am stating this from my own experience what we did with my wife's visa application.



bobsupp said:


> Finally, for _questions 72 and 164_, is each question asking about an individual's income, so the applicant should not include the spousal sponsor's income as the answer to _question 72_ and vice versa for _question 164_?​
> Thanks again for all the help so far and in anticipation of your help with the above.
> 
> 
> ...and for the sake of clarity we DON'T contribute to organised crime in any conscious way.


If the applicant is a house husband or house wife then state that clearly. I do not think you are supposed to include spousal sponsor income for applicant where applicant is not working. Always be honest


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bobsupp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Your help so far has got us to about a week away from completing this application. Thank you.
> 
> ...


It's best not to over-complicate things. The application form is one-size-fits-all catering for people in all sorts of circumstances, such as spouse and sponsor still iving and earning money abroad, spouse staying abroad while sponsor is already in UK earning money, and all those in between.

So for the first set of questions, you more-or-less include all the money you spend on yourselves and your family, the normal monthly outgoings, except for one-off thing like annual vacation, consumer durables (new air con or car) or annual tax bill. If you and your sponsor are still iving abroad, just put the total amount without dividing between you.

For the sections about the sponsor, if they are living and working in UK, just put down the normal monthly expense. As for maintaining dependants, don't out down anything they give you or send to you from UK, but anything they spend on existing family if any, such as former spouse and children, elderly parents etc.


----------

